# Your Zebralight Headlamp Preference: Regular or Flood?



## bullfrog (Oct 15, 2011)

After ditching my 3rd Minimus due to the annoying glare in my face and horrible tint, I just received my first Zebralight - an H31W non-flood and, although the build quality is not Surefire and no dial-a-level, I am really really digging it - the neutral tint is phenomenally awesome :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

It leaves me wondering though, if the flood version would have been a better choice for a hiking/camp light, so....

Which Zebralight headlamp do you prefer for camping/hiking? Regular or Flood?

Thanks!
-Harry


----------



## applevision (Oct 15, 2011)

bullfrog said:


> It leaves me wondering though, if the flood version would have been a better choice for a hiking/camp light, so....
> 
> Which Zebralight headlamp do you prefer for camping/hiking? Regular or Flood?



I have several of each type and feel that for close tasks: cooking, reading, in the tent--the flood (like the H501) is superior for me. For walking along trails or caving, I think that a spot/spill combo could be beneficial since the floods give you beautiful light but do not allow you to look farther down or into the woods... I will invoke the oldest CPF rule here: you probably would do best with both!


----------



## Lumenz (Oct 15, 2011)

I prefer the flood version for my Zebralight headlamps. I use a flashlight when I need a light with throw.


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lumenz said:


> I prefer the flood version for my Zebralight headlamps. I use a flashlight when I need a light with throw.



That is exactly my view as well. I might be using a Zebralight flashlight though like an SC51.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 15, 2011)

Guys - thank you very much for your opinions - I think I might just go ahead and order a flood version in AA and keep both, per Applevision's sage advice


----------



## Bolster (Oct 15, 2011)

See post 16 for a more detailed version of this same question: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316635-Headlamp-Survey-Results-2011&p=3684026&viewfull=1#post3684026


----------



## gcbryan (Oct 15, 2011)

I have both the H51 and the H51f. The H51f is my favorite light. The H51 I didn't particularly like as it was. I put a piece of diffusion material over the lens and I now like that as well.

There are some who don't consider the H51f or a H51 with diffusion as truly flood. I do and wouldn't want it to be any floodier than the H51f (which is perfect) The H51 with diffusion throws just a little bit further. They both make good hiking/camping lights. I take a small 1 AA light with aspheric (only 19 mm diameter) for throw. Throw is relative in that case of course but all I'm looking for is something small with a little more throw than the headlamps.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 16, 2011)

True flood means there is no hot spot and spill. It has nothing to do with degrees or diameter of the beam.


----------



## Bolster (Oct 16, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> True flood means there is no hot spot and spill. It has nothing to do with degrees or diameter of the beam.



We could argue that. There's no hard and fast rule on what degrees of beam make a floody light (as is witnessed by all the manufacturers who make "headlamp with flood option" that's about as narrow as the "spot" setting) but I think a floody light is more than just even illumination. I think it includes a wide distribution of light, too.


----------



## gcbryan (Oct 16, 2011)

Bolster said:


> We could argue that. There's no hard and fast rule on what degrees of beam make a floody light (as is witnessed by all the manufacturers who make "headlamp with flood option" that's about as narrow as the "spot" setting) but I think a floody light is more than just even illumination. I think it includes a wide distribution of light, too.



I agree, otherwise an aspheric thrower is a flood light


----------



## psychbeat (Oct 16, 2011)

piece of tape.

or 2 even.
lovecpf


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I suppose I should have said the first requirement of a true flood beam is that it as no hot spot and spill.


----------



## jmwking (Oct 16, 2011)

I have both an h31fw and sc31w. I'm quite happy with both. 

-jk


----------



## ryguy24000 (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/floodlight

maybe lighting manufactures like Phillips could tell us the "Industry Standard" definition for a flood light


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 16, 2011)

The poll should ask, "if you have both ZL lights with true flood beam and regular beam, which one do you prefer?" I wonder if folks who own only ZL lights with regular beams have a frame of reference what a true flood ZL beam is.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 16, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> The poll should ask, "if you have both ZL lights with true flood beam and regular beam, which one do you prefer?" I wonder if folks who own only ZL lights with regular beams have a frame of reference what a true flood ZL beam is.



if you want to go that far, you might as well go all the way and ask "if you have a H31/H51 and a H31F/H51F AND a H30/H50/H60/H501, which do you prefer?" (says the guy who doesn't own a Zebra )


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 17, 2011)

I think they serve different purposes. So depends what your looking for. I only have the H51w and often thought maybe the F would have been better, and I have diffused it with a small piece of shower curtain for reading. Without another thrower light though, I wouldnt want to be outdoors with any less throw than my H51w. The flood models would be great for stuff at hands reach, inside a room, working under the hood, reading, inside tent, etc. So depends on what you'll be using it for and what other lights you may have also. Do you have a thrower? A floodlight? Are you only going to carry 1? Maybe you dont have a specific purpose and just want an edc light? What compromises are you willing to take? 

I think the spot + spill will work for more situations. The spot on my H51 still goes out far enough to look down a long trail or spot an animal high in a tree, etc. At closer range the spot might be a little annoying though, but it would at least work. The flood version would excel up close with a nice smooth wide beam but at distance it probably would not work at all. The F version are an in between, they might still be ok for medium ranges I'm not sure. But the true floods would be pretty much useless at long ranges. I think for a better in between/all around light, the regular ZL like my H51w would be great if it just had a bit larger hotspot, like between 1.5x and 2x as big.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2011)

It really depends on where do you plan on using it.

I was recently wanting an H51FW but then, some said that it looks just like an H51 with tape on it so I guess that the H501W would fit what I want as a pure and clean flood. Then I saw someone spoke of the H502. I was determined at getting the H501W but now I`ll just have to wait...:sigh:


----------



## carrot (Oct 17, 2011)

I have the H31Fw. I wonder whether I made the right choice. My most common scenario of usage is to get back to the trailhead after a long day of hiking.

I often find that the flood is too floody, since when navigating trails at night I must not only avoid obstacles with my feet but I must also find the right direction to walk. In these situations I often will use a headlamp geared towards better throw like the EOS, XP2, or Spot.

I am thinking of trying the H31c next. I do not find the neutral tint to be any better than the cool tints of other headlamps, but my single hi-CRI flashlight (HDS EDC) does make a noticeable difference.


----------



## skyfire (Oct 17, 2011)

ive owned about 5 ZL, and the only 1 i still have is the H501w.

my usage consists of close up tasks, and work though.

i dont like the neutral tints ZL is using now, so i might jump ships to Sparks for brighter XM-L headlamps.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the tint on my H51w. Wouldn't want it any warmer.


----------



## Bolster (Oct 26, 2011)

carrot said:


> I often find that the flood is too floody, since when navigating trails at night I must not only avoid obstacles with my feet but I must also find the right direction to walk...



Would it kill manufacturers who use round bezels, to thread the bezel? I know I'm sounding like a broken record here, but come on! This is so obvious...it would allow the user to customize a beam to his or her liking with various lenses and filters, and it would allow the mfgr to sell another product. You just KNOW if a mfgr offered a $10 lens (which they subcontracted for $2) we'd buy it.

Enthusiasts LIKE to customize. I want a +2 plano convex lens and a deep red filter, etc.


----------



## carrot (Oct 26, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Would it kill manufacturers who use round bezels, to thread the bezel? I know I'm sounding like a broken record here, but come on! This is so obvious...it would allow the user to customize a beam to his or her liking with various lenses and filters, and it would allow the mfgr to sell another product. You just KNOW if a mfgr offered a $10 lens (which they subcontracted for $2) we'd buy it.
> 
> Enthusiasts LIKE to customize. I want a +2 plano convex lens and a deep red filter, etc.



I would definitely appreciate the feature.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 27, 2011)

I like the pure flood Zls (80 or 120 degree) because that's what makes them special. I can use my Fenix HL20 for throw in the same factor 1XAA and it throws kind of far. Great for working fall night hikes when the trail can be covered in leaves. But for camp use the floody ZLs are by far the best option for me.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 2, 2011)

To the OP,

DC-Fix diffuser works well for smoothing out the beam of my H51w. Light loss is minimal and there is still some throw.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 2, 2011)

bullfrog said:


> After ditching my 3rd Minimus due to the annoying glare in my face and horrible tint, I just received my first Zebralight - an H31W non-flood and, although the build quality is not Surefire and no dial-a-level, I am really really digging it - the neutral tint is phenomenally awesome :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> It leaves me wondering though, if the flood version would have been a better choice for a hiking/camp light, so....
> 
> ...



IMHO flood is useful inside and when in camp. When moving about range is too short compared to a normal model. 

I use my flood as a work light (which it is perfect for) and use my H31W for general use (wonderful little light). For long hikes I use a larger brighter headlamp (Little Monkey Hurricane), but bring the H31W as a spare. 

Sverre


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 2, 2011)

I think ZL is divided into 3 categories: 
A) Flood 
B) Diffused 
C) Spot/Spill.

Usage from what I presume from forum experiences:
A = Task, up close, max optimal distance 6 ft.
B = Walking distances (6-20 ft ??).
C = Distant, throw.

Is that about right?

Jake


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 2, 2011)

When hiking, walking, or trail, I think there’s a need for two lights. One for distance so you aren’t looking at a wall of darkness. Another light to see where your feet are going. 

When I’m walking around the outside of my house, I don’t need the distance. What I need is to see where my feet are going so I’m not stepping on something I don’t want to step on. Similar to when I’m inside my house. I use my Fenix P3D and LitFlux LF3XT, and I don’t like seeing the hot spot. My eyes seem to focus and follow just the narrow beam, and peripheral vision is useless. I’m strongly considering ZL’s frosted lens (SC31FW) to give me what I need for walking with the expectation of 20 foot visibility. Ideally I’d buy all 3, test all 3 out, and sell the 2 that I don’t want. But hoping someone else has already done that for me J.


----------



## eh4 (Nov 2, 2011)

The only headlights that I've had are Petzls with 4 AA with the over the head extra strap, I'm very eager to get a Zebralight, the AA floody hi CRI btw.
Both of the lights I've had were a dual beam setup with a spot led and several smaller white leds for flood.
Most of the time using the previous and current headlamp I end up needing them for a while and using them at lower settings, and mostly using the multiple leds for flood. These are great for the renovation work and other time consuming close up tasks that I do, outdoors it might be cooking, reading, making a repair, etc.
On occasion I need to see and understand what is happening at a distance, then the spot light is nice, but mostly for me the function of a headlamp is to allow for Sufficient illumination of what is at hand for extended periods of time.

I'm really looking forward to getting TWO AA floody high CRI Zebra headlamps and figuring a nice way to rig both at once, as the runtimes are really nice at 27, 13, and 2.6 lumens (that's 9, 30, and 72 hours respectively) and with two floods on and oriented appropriately there would be some great light (54, 26, and 5.2 lumens) and pretty outstanding efficiency... with a 2x redundant 124$ light that weighs 2.4oz between the two of them. 4.4oz with batteries... that knocks my Petzl out of the water.

I've pretty much decided to worry about spot light functions with a hand held light for now, and the HDS is getting ordered this week, long before the Zebras will be obtained. As far as depth perception is concerned, a spotter might be best in the hand anyways.

I will also work out a dual configuration with one flood and one regular Zebralight and see how that works out, but I already know how sweet the dual floody hi CRI will be (vivid and accurate imagination) so that's got to be done first... but one regular and one floody might end up being the sweet spot, if not two regular with diffusers.


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 3, 2011)

I was playing around putting Scotch tape on my LiteFlux. It really diffuses the light quite a bit, to where only high is usable for walking. Nice to not have a spot light to follow, but I don't want to give up runtime by only having high. I assume this is what ZL frosted would look like.


----------

